# (IN SEARCH OF) Cold Steel .625 Caliber Blowgun 5 Foot one piece (IN SEARCH OF)



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

Cold Steel .625 Caliber Blowgun 5 Foot one piece

Looking for one of these. I know they are discontinued, but still want to see if anyone knows of where one is on the shelf somewhere.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1003168627/cold-steel-professional-625-caliber-blowgun-5-foot-one-piece-aluminum-black

Thanks.


----------



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

I have call them in the morning, looks promising though.

http://www.ultimatehuntingandfishing.com/onlinestore/product/cold-steel-5-foot-625-blowgun-big-bore-hunting-weapon/


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

Did you find one. Either the professional or the standard 5 foot one piece? I am also looking. The site linked in the second post seems to be a fake site.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

There seems to be one or more here: Link removed now out of stock.

I just bought a couple more 2 piece so have not attempted to purchase.


----------



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

FYI The 2 piece .625 Big Bore are all over the place now. We picked up a couple of the 5 foot 2 piece Tim Wells editions. They are the off green/ OD Green. Works well. First thing I do is to remove the on barrel quivers. NO, just no... I always make my own classic style quivers out of bamboo. I also use one of the square tube containers to keep the darts and cones in. https://www.thinkpeterson.com/tube-containers/

Bass pro and amazon have the blowguns now.


----------



## skygear (Dec 18, 2018)

Come the fukc on. Delete this stuff. Or let me do it...


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

skygear said:


> Come the fukc on. Delete this stuff. Or let me do it...


I am on it. Sorry I need to keep on it more.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Blade shop on Amazon has them. Or did a couple days ago.


----------

